# That's a lot of wool



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Thought I'd share.....

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/offbeat/lost-australian-sheep-yields-30-sweaters-worth-of-fleece/ar-AAdTPpz?li=BBgzzfc


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not a huge fan of wooly boogers.

Don't care for lamb either except for in my gyro.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Really cool story Thorim...

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> Not a huge fan of wooly boogers.
> 
> Don't care for lamb either except for in my gyro.


They make darn good barbeque, too...

If you're ever in Hallettsville, TX (where they filmed "The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas", BTW... in front of the courthouse on the square...) There's a little BBQ joint just off the square across from the bank called "Novosad's Meat Market" that serves bbq mutton, chicken, brisket, and sausage daily... LOVE that bbq mutton...

Later! OL JR


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> They make darn good barbeque, too...
> 
> If you're ever in Hallettsville, TX (where they filmed "The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas", BTW... in front of the courthouse on the square...) There's a little BBQ joint just off the square across from the bank called "Novosad's Meat Market" that serves bbq mutton, chicken, brisket, and sausage daily... LOVE that bbq mutton...
> 
> Later! OL JR


Just not a fan of em, auntie tried to pass off a few lamb chops more than once on our visits to the UK.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> Just not a fan of em, auntie tried to pass off a few lamb chops more than once on our visits to the UK.


Well, it is quite greasy/oily... course that's part of what makes it good...

Oil congealing into grease in the bottom of the paper boat they serve it in does speak to its status as "health food"... LOL

Still, highly tasty if you like that sort of thing. Sounds like it's not one of yours, and that's okay... Get some good pecan smoked brisket instead... 

Later! OL JR


----------

